#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

## mmudassarali

Please share if anyone has the solution manual of Chemical Process Safety: Fundamentals with Applications, 2nd Ed.



Have a Safe and Bright Future!!See More: Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

I do want this book.

Thank you

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks for sharing Dorio, brother.
Can any one share the book : Industrial Accident Prevention: A Scientific Approach by HW Heinrich.
Thanks
Partha.

----------


## ivanilych

thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Dorio

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you

----------


## Sham

Hi Guys,
If anyone has the solution manual of Chemical Process Safety: Fundamentals with Applications, 2nd Ed. please send the link. Thanks.

----------


## girarlf

thanks man

----------


## mkhurram79

many thnx

----------


## asimumer

thanks

----------


## sambun

thanks

----------


## ctci

Can anyone share the book: Safety Integrity Level Selection?



ThanksSee More: Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

----------


## alloky

thank you so much

----------


## cool2shiv

thanks buddy

----------


## jk89

any1 has the solution manual of Chemical Process Safety??? emergency

----------


## linda0209

I really need this book, if anyone has a soft copy please send to my email. Thanks in advanced.

----------


## linda0209

can someone send me the link for the solution manual? Thanks

----------


## armanda

thank you so much sir..

----------


## mattc360

Hi,
the links from DORIO dont seem to be working...
is it possible to update them?
It would be greatly appreciated

----------


## mattc360

Hi,
the links from DORIO dont seem to be working...
is it possible to update them?
It would be greatly appreciated

----------


## mattc360

....

----------


## mattc360

DORIO's links dont seem to be working..
any chance of an update?
It would be greatly appreciated

----------


## mattc360

DORIO's link dont seem to be working any chance of an update?
It would be greatly appreciated

----------


## drex906

The link for the solutions manual I assume is broken....anyone know of another one for 


Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.See More: Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

----------


## f81aa

Hi drex906:

I have never seen the Solutions Manual posted.

Regards

----------


## rasyid

Thank U brother...
i need this one.

----------


## willyokere

Please can someone upload The solution Manual. Thank youn in Advance

----------


## aggiehiker

> Please can someone upload The solution Manual. Thank youn in Advance



I too would like the solutions manual if possible. Thank you for any help!

----------


## aabmr

thanks

----------


## amogollon

I have not seen the sol man posted. I have solutions to specific problems if anyone wants them.

----------


## student88

> I have not seen the sol man posted. I have solutions to specific problems if anyone wants them.



Please kindly upload all the solutions, which you have, in a zip file

----------


## lne

I too would like the solutions manual if possible. Thank you for any help!

----------


## lne

The link for the text bk work but not the solution

----------


## khiwwie

thanks for sharing!

----------


## Chewy Cherry

Thank you ^_____^

----------


## nqkaakqn

please reupload chemical process safety solutions manual, link posted on first page 's broken. thanks everyone!!!

See More: Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

----------


## Shahpolymers

PVDF polyvinylidene fluoride Suppliers. 
Shah polymers - The firm is engaged in the business of Developing and Marketing engineering plastics, ABS, Poly acetyl, PU, Commodity plastics, advertising materials.

----------


## finito02

Please can anyone post the solutions manual to chemical process safety ? 

@ amogollon
You wrote that you have the book... please could you give it to us ? I really need it
Thanks in advance

----------


## pedjah

why every body is keep asking and no one is answering
if anybody has this book please answer  :Frown:

----------


## Farid Khan

INSTRUCTORS Solutions Manual for Chemical Process Safety By daniel crowl.
i aleady have text book need solutions manual....URGENT !

----------


## nasico

does anyone have the solution manual of Chemical Process Safety: Fundamentals with Applications, 2nd Ed.. please share the link.

----------


## Immanuel Sonprint

Files are not found now please reupload

----------


## Immanuel Sonprint

Please Help I really want this solution manual

----------


## anhvo1990

I have the solution manual for 3rd edition, selling it for 20$. Email me: anh.vo@mines.sd---.edu

----------


## Immanuel Sonprint

Please share it to me and I will give you an iTunes gift cards $10 for buying in iTunes store or app store

Contact me chemeng35.kmutt@gmail.com before this Friday 

Thank you

----------


## nael

Realy  Its a shame on every body has dawnloaded  the book and can not be botherded to upload it again 
That is at least you can do , or you are just takers which is selfish is more like it 
 guys Nice to be Nice

----------


## epsilon

pls., i want to do an assignment....

----------


## acier58

If this is the book you need.


Here is the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed.

----------


## epsilon

but what i want is the solution manual., btw thx acier58........

----------


## Metallurgical Enginner

Can anyone share the book: Principles and Prevention of Corrosion by Denny A. Jones ?

Thanks

----------


## Songpon Saejew

please reupload chemical process safety solutions manual, link posted on first page 's broken.  :Sorrow:

----------


## AHSE

Could you reupload it again as the two links are no longer valid 
Thanks in advance

----------


## lonewolf

bump.

----------


## uzi

Please can some re upload  Solution Manual of Chemical Process Safety, 2nd Ed the old links are dead

----------


## weiming342

Where is the link? PLS

----------


## osamaosama11

i want the manual solution of safety e2 please

----------


## yudh1984

Files are not found ,now please reupload. Thanks..

----------


## sourire

Thanks for sharing. I really need it.

----------

